# Islands limits



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Went out with the wife since she has cystic fibrosis, covid19 wouldn’t be good for her at all. I’ve been fishing this area in between Kelley’s and south bass for the last couple weeks to stay away from the crowds. It hasn’t produced a ton of big fish but a lot of 20”-24” fish. With one fish O that went 9#1oz. Bandits took all but I think 2 fish. 60’-70’ back unassisted. Speed was 1.4-1.6. Once the wind died and the lake went flat hard turns made all the difference to get a bite. Here’s the YouTube video I made of our day. Tight lines everyone especially during this terrible time for our world! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David 7 (Oct 9, 2019)

Very neat video! Good job and nice report!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

looks like an awesome day on the lake. Congratulations to you for taking out your beautiful wife for a great day of fishing. 
My only complaint is I would love to hear you guys talking and a lot less music. But that is just me.


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> looks like an awesome day on the lake. Congratulations to you for taking out your beautiful wife for a great day of fishing.
> My only complaint is I would love to hear you guys talking and a lot less music. But that is just me.


Thanks for your opinion. I’m new to the videoing thing and like many hate the sound of my own voice lol!! Next time I’ll keep that in mind. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like you had a great day. What net are you using , and do you know the net size , and handle length. Thanks for any help.


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

talltim said:


> Looks like you had a great day. What net are you using , and do you know the net size , and handle length. Thanks for any help.


It’s the ego s2 slider. I’ve got two of them. There customer service is amazing as well. Had a handle break and they sent me a new one no questions asked. https://www.egofishing.com/products/s2-slider/reach-large-22in-pvc-coated-net/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Did a great job on the video! Looked like it was a beautiful day out! Congrats on your catches!


----------



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice Video. Great to see you and your wife enjoying fishing!!!


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes,enjoyed the great video.Uplifting,watching from home and seeing those walleye being caught.The flat lake and sunshine made your day look amazing.Great way for you and wife to social distancing.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I need to get a "first mate" like yours. Haha. Glad you could get the wife out and had a great day.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Derek nice job on those fish I wanna get my wife a rain suit or some warmer gear Is that Huk gear warm and water repellent what kind is it!!! nice work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

KPI said:


> Hey Derek nice job on those fish I wanna get my wife a rain suit or some warmer gear Is that Huk gear warm and water repellent what kind is it!!! nice work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not that warm unfortunately, it was my old suit. I’ve got the aftco hydronaut suit now bc I fish mainly late fall and early spring so I wanted something a little warmer. I’ve had the huk suit for about 5 years now and it’s been great but just wanted something a little warmer so i didn’t have to layer up so much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Kenlow1 said:


> I need to get a "first mate" like yours. Haha. Glad you could get the wife out and had a great day.


Hahaha well I gotta admit, usually she gets mad at me for making her drive the boat. But with the way the fish were biting it was a great time! Usually I have 3 other buddies on board and all I get to do is bark orders at them and watch them have all the fun lol!! But I can’t complain either way, any day on the lake is a gift from god. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.W. (Mar 17, 2007)

Kenlow1 said:


> I need to get a "first mate" like yours. Haha. Glad you could get the wife out and had a great day.


I'll be sure to pass that on Kenlow1


----------



## rml-l.erie (Mar 3, 2016)

nice job crapwiz, keep it rollen


----------



## Mike orawiec (Feb 26, 2012)

crappiewizard said:


> Went out with the wife since she has cystic fibrosis, covid19 wouldn’t be good for her at all. I’ve been fishing this area in between Kelley’s and south bass for the last couple weeks to stay away from the crowds. It hasn’t produced a ton of big fish but a lot of 20”-24” fish. With one fish O that went 9#1oz. Bandits took all but I think 2 fish. 60’-70’ back unassisted. Speed was 1.4-1.6. Once the wind died and the lake went flat hard turns made all the difference to get a bite. Here’s the YouTube video I made of our day. Tight lines everyone especially during this terrible time for our world!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

crappiewizard said:


> It’s the ego s2 slider. I’ve got two of them. There customer service is amazing as well. Had a handle break and they sent me a new one no questions asked. https://www.egofishing.com/products/s2-slider/reach-large-22in-pvc-coated-net/
> 
> Great video and post, thanks for sharing. X2 on the ego s2 slider and their custom service. I bought a net use off this forum a few years back. The handle also went bad so I gave them a call about buying a replacement. The gal says we'll just send you a new one, didn't matter that I wasn't the original buyer. She say's it's on it's way, I'm like wow, nice, thank you very much !


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Great report and enjoyed the video. I wish my wife would be my first mate, but she gets seasick easily and refuses to go.

Count your blessings and enjoy spending time with your beautiful wife.

Port


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

portney said:


> Great report and enjoyed the video. I wish my wife would be my first mate, but she gets seasick easily and refuses to go.
> 
> Count your blessings and enjoy spending time with your beautiful wife.
> 
> Port


I sure do, and she can’t get mad at me for being gone all day when she’s with me lol!! Now if I could just teach her how to back the trailer in!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Yea you can’t beat that. Biggest thing is keeping a little lube on the sliding part and it’ll stay smooth for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

your wife is doing good for having cystic fibrosis, I wish you 2 many more years of fishing, enjoyed the video.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Kenlow1 said:


> I need to get a "first mate" like yours. Haha. Glad you could get the wife out and had a great day.


Now does that mean Don and I are OUT!!?? LOL


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

crappiewizard said:


> Went out with the wife since she has cystic fibrosis, covid19 wouldn’t be good for her at all. I’ve been fishing this area in between Kelley’s and south bass for the last couple weeks to stay away from the crowds. It hasn’t produced a ton of big fish but a lot of 20”-24” fish. With one fish O that went 9#1oz. Bandits took all but I think 2 fish. 60’-70’ back unassisted. Speed was 1.4-1.6. Once the wind died and the lake went flat hard turns made all the difference to get a bite. Here’s the YouTube video I made of our day. Tight lines everyone especially during this terrible time for our world!
> That's one nice looking catch and the walleye doesn't look bad either
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

penalty box said:


> your wife is doing good for having cystic fibrosis, I wish you 2 many more years of fishing, enjoyed the video.


Yes she is. Especially after the new drug trifecta which acts almost like a cure. We are definitely the lucky ones. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Liked the way you brought the net back into boat.You collapsed/slid the handle inside instead of bringing the handle back and potentially hitting your wife,or anybody else behind you.I have also had the wife steer the boat when trolling.She has had problems keeping the boat going in a straight line.I will tell her to keep the very tip of bow pointed at an object,if possible on the horizon.Sometimes it works,others not so much.Thanks


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

rnewman said:


> Liked the way you brought the net back into boat.You collapsed/slid the handle inside instead of bringing the handle back and potentially hitting your wife,or anybody else behind you.I have also had the wife steer the boat when trolling.She has had problems keeping the boat going in a straight line.I will tell her to keep the very tip of bow pointed at an object,if possible on the horizon.Sometimes it works,others not so much.Thanks


Hahaha believe me about the net and steering! I’ve had new guys in the boat and they’ll smack ya in the head with it! Lol And then the steering thing is always a struggle, that’s exactly what I do. Give her a point to aim for! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

As stated above hopefully many more years for you an your wife enjoying life. An nice fish


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Autopilot would fix your steering problem.lol


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol,I have tried telling her to either look at GPS or compass,but that didn't work too good.Another suggestion was to run perpendicular to the waves.But yeah,steering toward an object on horizon is easiest.But that is not always an option if you can't see land the direction you are headed.And heaven forbid you are watching a boat moving on the horizon.I will some times give my wife a rally hug/ kiss to help catch more fish too.That helps pass dead time when not catching.


----------



## DUCKHEAD (Apr 28, 2007)

You may try telling her to keep between 2 points that way she doesn't over stir. Trust is not given away easy for me with our boat. But I've tried this and it helped me 2.


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Autopilot would fix your steering problem.lol


Believe me I’ve thought about it! With my boat a trolling motor would really be a pain. Is there anyone you know who installs them or a good brand? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

crappiewizard said:


> Believe me I’ve thought about it! With my boat a trolling motor would really be a pain. Is there anyone you know who installs them or a good brand? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put an autopilot on your big motor if you don’t want a trolling motor. And yes I do know of someone that installs them. I have a simrad on my big motor and love it. Shoot me a pm and I’ll give you a contact.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Autopilot would fix your steering problem.lol


 What costs more?An autopilot or a wife???lol


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

rnewman said:


> What costs more?An autopilot or a wife???lol


What’s your marriage worth?


----------



## Gonefishing57 (May 31, 2015)

Great video! Great music also, thanks for posting. My first mate is my wife, we go out of Wildwood anymore its just easier. I would like to make a video also but it would be too hectic. We have a 17 ft. with a tiller, its a lot of fun though.


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Gonefishing57 said:


> Great video! Great music also, thanks for posting. My first mate is my wife, we go out of Wildwood anymore its just easier. I would like to make a video also but it would be too hectic. We have a 17 ft. with a tiller, its a lot of fun though.


With a go pro just press record and let the magic happen. The hard part is trying to edit all the videos you take. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice job Derrick!

You not only have one of the most gorgeous girls on the lake, but she has a heart of gold! Cherish every trip with her! Life is a precious gift meant to be enjoyed with the ones you love!

Proud of ya buddy!


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

if you have full hydraulic steering on your main motor auto pilot is fairly easy to install. You just Tee in to your hydraulic lines. If you have cables going back to your motor its much more costly and involved.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

You..are a lucky man! I too, could do without the music. If you don't like the sound of your own voice, maybe let your wifey do the talking. The lake looked awesome...thanks for taking us along.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

Very nice video & Very Very lucky man to have a first mate that really is your "first mate". I tried getting my wife to go and every time …………………....….….!!! So at this point she just likes to cook and eat the fish!!! Still working on getting her to do the fish cleaning thing. I'll take any pointers on that one!

PS. The music was just fine IMHO. No comments necessary, because the video told the story!


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Nice job Derrick!
> 
> You not only have one of the most gorgeous girls on the lake, but she has a heart of gold! Cherish every trip with her! Life is a precious gift meant to be enjoyed with the ones you love!
> 
> Proud of ya buddy!


X2


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Nice job Derrick!
> 
> You not only have one of the most gorgeous girls on the lake, but she has a heart of gold! Cherish every trip with her! Life is a precious gift meant to be enjoyed with the ones you love!
> 
> Proud of ya buddy!


Thanks bull!!! Looks like we’re making the trip up again tomorrow also. Gonna take the boys with us this time lol!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

I liked the music too.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

madm0j0 said:


> Very nice video & Very Very lucky man to have a first mate that really is your "first mate". I tried getting my wife to go and every time …………………....….….!!! So at this point she just likes to cook and eat the fish!!! Still working on getting her to do the fish cleaning thing. I'll take any pointers on that one!
> 
> PS. The music was just fine IMHO. No comments necessary, because the video told the story!


I tried the same thing. Got the wife a fishing pole, clothes, rain gear and some cement boots so she won't slide around. She still won't go, what else can I do.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

madm0j0 said:


> Very nice video & Very Very lucky man to have a first mate that really is your "first mate". I tried getting my wife to go and every time …………………....….….!!! So at this point she just likes to cook and eat the fish!!! Still working on getting her to do the fish cleaning thing. I'll take any pointers on that one!
> 
> PS. The music was just fine IMHO. No comments necessary, because the video told the story!


Wife will not clean fish. Just tell her that if she won't that your girl friend will.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

stampman60 said:


> Wife will not clean fish. Just tell her that if she won't that your girl friend will.


That sounds good but...……….. I'm allergic to black eyes, bloody noses, and kicks to the nads!!!


----------

